# Amateur Cigar Photos...



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi All,
Figured I would kill two birds with one stone. First try out my new Digi Cam (Canon Xti D-SLR) and Second show off I stick I picked up recently, that I feel is kinda rare. (Klugs so help me if you post 5 boxes up!!)

This is a machine-made Partagas Culebra from the mid 90s 

Enjoy! 

Ps If photos suck give me a week or two to get ahang of the Cam. :ss


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

I see you found yourself a culebra, well done.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

wow that thing is definitely unique looking


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

That's a pretty sweet find. Nice curiosity to have in the humi.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

I'm confused already..


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*



ikwanjin said:


> I'm confused already..


It's like a cigar rope, basically 3 cigars wolven together.

I've always wondered where you could find one of those, they look intimidating but funny, looks like an interesting smoke.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Good pick up !!

That is definately on of the rare ones.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*



ikwanjin said:


> I'm confused already..


Yeah, they get you all, well..... Twisted

Nice pick up mate, a rare find indeed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Good score. I love smoking Culebras; looks like Hillbilly cigar. Get the straw hat and you're all set!


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Nice Grab, the only ones I've seen are Drew Estate, and Davidoff - That Partagas looks tasty


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Only 6 paks to go and I am out
:cb


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Very nice find, and I really like your backdrop as well!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Gotsta find me one of those. Nice find, OP!


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Strange looking stick...make sure youlet us know how it smokes if and when you do spark it up.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

So, I've heard conflicting reports. When you smoke it, do you light them all up or unravel the cigars and smoke them individually?


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

you smoke them one at a time, no?
aren't there little strings holding them together? that would make for an interesting smoke


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*



LiteHedded said:


> you smoke them one at a time, no?
> aren't there little strings holding them together? that would make for an interesting smoke


:tpd: I agree , One at a time. 
It does look a little weird because the stick stays like a snake.
But still smokes fine .

Mike


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Nice pics, I've always wondered how these were smoked.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

I've never seen one in person. Great score. What do they taste like?


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Nice pick up Chris. Nice pictures also.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Looking forward to a review with pics of that one. Does the fact that it is machine made change the quality?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

Hi Guys, 
Thanks for the complements. I will most likely break it apart and smoke it with close friends. I'm waiting on a macro lens to come in so I can get some better up close pics. I don't know if the pics do justice but the raised stars all over wrapper is really cool lookin.

I think H.Upmann and Montecristo both made one also. It may take me another two months but I will find them!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*

nice :dr i wouldnt have the heart to burn them!


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Amateur Cigar ****...*

*SOMO Herfers have had these...Thanks to Cigar_ Jockey we unrolled them for three cigars....This may be one of the finest smokes I have ever had....The age made a big diff.

Thanks Again to Jockey for his generosity!!

Drrgill*


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Amateur ****...*



burninator said:


> So, I've heard conflicting reports. When you smoke it, do you light them all up or unravel the cigars and smoke them individually?


They do it both ways, it depends on how much you want to smoke and how long. I can get them in Mesa AZ


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Amateur Cigar ****...*

Dam, that's a very nice find!

Are there more to be had from your source?

Johnny


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Amateur Cigar ****...*

I've seen pics - but I have always wondered how to smoke one of those.

Good find!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hahah, I noticed a picture of these guys when I was at my local B&M. Pointed it out and the lady said they are a mighty fine smoke....as weird as they may look.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Yup , I'm jealous . Been checking every source I can find with no luck . Enjoy it .


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice find-they are hard to come by.

The pics look good, especially having the MRN book as the backdrop.


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Amateur ****...*



fireman43 said:


> Very nice find, and I really like your backdrop as well!!


That's the "DEVIL" book - very bad, very bad :mn



bassrocker said:


> :tpd: I agree , One at a time.
> It does look a little weird because the stick stays like a snake.
> But still smokes fine .


Yup - they are intended to separate and smoke individually - but, if you have a couple of them, try smoking all 3 sticks as a bunch - satisfies the Lithium craving quicker that way! :r


----------

